# Little black dots on legs. Problems galore!



## sel00187 (May 28, 2006)

Hey everyone! Right, i have SO much trouble with my legs its unbelievable ive been shaving for quite a few years now and i can never get the little black dots (the roots i think) to disapear. so i tried a home wax - couldnt do it properly, i tried sugaring - cudnt do it properly, tried epilation - cant get all the hairs out and its left me with nasty red bumps and lumps ive tried tanning my legs a bit to make them look more presentable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but nothing seems to work. ive been thinkin about goin to get my legs waxed professionally but i dont no how long to leave the hairs before getting them waxed and i dont want nasty red lumps on my legs. im coming to the end of my teather with my legs now and i need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if anyone can recommend anything id be truly grateful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you x


----------



## x___untouchable (May 28, 2006)

I HAVE THE SAME EXACT PROBLEM. I'm thinking of trying Veet, maybe that will help. Maybe try leg makeup too if nothing ever ends up working.


----------



## fairytale22 (May 28, 2006)

Do you exfoliate a lot on your legs? If not, try exfoliating before and after shaving, I've heard a scrub with salicylic acid is good for this problem.


----------



## sel00187 (May 29, 2006)

Salicylic acid? never heard that before, thanks i might give that a try. ive tried Veet - in my opinion its absolute rubbish. probably works for others though. does anyone know how long u have to leave ur legs before u can get them waxed? my hair grows quite fast. i exfoliate but i havent been doin it much the past few weeks.


----------



## martygreene (May 29, 2006)

In order to wax, hair needs to be at least 1/4" long.


----------



## myrifle (May 29, 2006)

those are ingrown hairs on your legs, they're annoying aren't they! exfoliate with a salycic acid wash * i use neutrogena, pump bottle with orange product* and in a few days the ingrown hairs should "pop out" or so lol. I don't know the actual reason for ingrown hairs or how to prevent them.


----------



## sel00187 (May 30, 2006)

that sounds good whats the neutrogena product called? im VERY interested lol x


----------



## sel00187 (May 30, 2006)

http://www.boots.com/shop/product_de...ductid=1068423
http://www.boots.com/shop/product_de...ductid=1046940

is it any of those two?


----------



## LinzBelle (May 30, 2006)

Laser hair removal. Will save a lifetime of shaving!


----------



## sel00187 (May 31, 2006)

i bought the Rio laser hair removal system and i took it back. wernt too keen on the idea of doin each individual hair as ive got too many lol


----------



## xiahe (Jun 1, 2006)

those could probably be two things:

1) *ingrown hairs.*  everytime you remove hair from your body, no matter what method (waxing, shaving, etc) - there is always a chance that you'll get ingrown hairs.  the problem starts when hair is removed below the skin surface.  when these hairs begin to re-grow, they can gurl up inside the hair follicle.  the hair doubles over itself, making it impossible for it to exit the surface.  as the hair continues to grow inside the follicle it creatse a foreign body reaction.  this causes inflammation and a red (or black) bump emerges on the surface of the skin.

if you have naturally curly hair, you are more prone to having ingrown hairs and razor bumps.  when shaving, shave in the direction of the hair growth (that is, shave down your legs instead of shaving up).  shaving in the same direction of the hair growth (and not against the grain) helps to train the hair to grow straight, thus preventing it from curling back into the skin.  

if ingrown hairs are still a problem, then you need to exfoliate so that the hair may grow outward.  beta hydroxy acids (such as salicyclic acid) are best for this.  if the inflammation has progressed to the point of serious infection, then a dermatologist or physician will need to be consulted.

2) *dull razor*.  if you're using a dull razor or one that isn't giving you a close shave, this could also be the problem.

it sounds more like ingrown hairs to me.  HTH!


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks for ur help! ive been using my epilator since i posted this and the little black dots are going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im building up the courage to use it on my thighs...


----------



## sel00187 (Jun 29, 2006)

i still have them, eugh my legs are horrible


----------



## la linda Fra (Oct 16, 2008)

hey can u tell me the name of the Neutrogena product? thanks


----------



## pinkstar (Oct 19, 2008)

Your only option is waxing and laser in this case, because then the root of the hair will be removed. If you shave (even if you shave closely or with an exfoliating cleanser) you'll still get them, because the root is still there and visible.


----------

